
Companies are testing if they can make employees wear fitness trackers - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/companies-are-testing-if-they-can-make-employees-wear-fitness-trackers-2018-3?IR=T
======
kwhitefoot
Sounds like something that wouldn't fly in most European countries (I hope).

